# Zero @ 20 weeks



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

profile shot


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awwww What a sweet face :love4:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

He is gorgeous!  
He has a beautiful head. I love his coloring too. Are you planning to show him?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am in love :love4:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is such a cutie


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

aww how cute 

he can go down the stairs ??


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

What an absolute sweet baby! :shock:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

He is growing so fast. I am thinking this may be the next color of chi for me lol. See I am always making plans for 1 more!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Zero is SOOOOOOOOo ADORABLE!!! :love7:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

AWW!!! You know how much I love that little guy, LOVE LOVE LOVE him! He's such a little studmuffin! Big kisses from me and Ruby (pass one on to lovely little Stitch too )


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone :wave: 

Nope he cant go down stairs but he can go up them he was looking a bit lost because Stitch had just run downstairs.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my god, how beautiful is that!!!  He is such a sweety, I could eat him!!!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

AAAAaaaawwwwww.......


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I totally looooooooove him! He is gorgeous!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Watermonkey said:


> He is gorgeous!
> He has a beautiful head. I love his coloring too. Are you planning to show him?


I've considered it and I was going to show him whenI first got him but he's extremly shy, I'm attempting to bring him out of himself a bit but it doesnt seem to be working he sadly isnt a natural show off or aware how pretty he is :wink: but he's got a good pedigree so if I can get breeding rights for him I might stud him out. I need to speak to his breeder about it.

edit: I thought I'd say they might be breeding his mum again in a year sooo does anyone want a pup like him or Nemo


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Watermonkey said:
> 
> 
> > He is gorgeous!
> ...


I would buy one in a heartbeat if I lived in England. Nemo and Zero are the cutest chis I've ever seen!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Aww, he is soo tiny and cute!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

nemochi said:


> I've considered it and I was going to show him whenI first got him but he's extremly shy, I'm attempting to bring him out of himself a bit but it doesnt seem to be working he sadly isnt a natural show off or aware how pretty he is :wink: but he's got a good pedigree so if I can get breeding rights for him I might stud him out. I need to speak to his breeder about it.
> 
> edit: I thought I'd say they might be breeding his mum again in a year sooo does anyone want a pup like him or Nemo


Aaw, I see. One of my mom's boys is just the opposite. He would do so well in the ring if not for his attitude. He isn't shy at all but likes to bark and growl at people and thinks he can intimidate big dogs. We're still going to try to get him out of it before he gets too much older but he may just be a lost cause for showing. :lol: Your little guy is a wonderful example of the breed is why I asked, he has such a sweet little face. If it weren't SO far from the US I would jump for a baby in a heartbeat, he's so nice! I'm going to get my longcoat baby someday, I'll just have to wait until my mom actually has one. :roll:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Watermonkey said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > I've considered it and I was going to show him whenI first got him but he's extremly shy, I'm attempting to bring him out of himself a bit but it doesnt seem to be working he sadly isnt a natural show off or aware how pretty he is :wink: but he's got a good pedigree so if I can get breeding rights for him I might stud him out. I need to speak to his breeder about it.
> ...


on his fathers side his breedline is Widogi I dont know if you have that line in the US but thats what he looks like ch widogi showdown is his grandad who was the top l/c stud of 2005 sooo I still have hopes for my little man but he does look very good.


----------

